# 93540 and 93539



## reichtina320 (Dec 19, 2008)

Happy Friday!

In the description of 93540 is says 'one or more coronary arteries'....so I understand it can only be billed once per case.  What about 93539?  It does not have the same wording but I'm thinking the intent is the same in that it is coded once per case.

Thanks!


----------



## lenamarie73 (Dec 22, 2008)

I was recently at a cardiology seminar and was told these codes are used only once per catheterization.


----------



## andohu@aol.com (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes , you would only code this once 93540 per case. Also for 93539 once per case . But while we are talking about 93539 Internal mammary artery, I was told by a outside consultant firm that we should be using 75756 instead of 93539 for this procedure? does anyone have the same issue.Confused.


----------

